# N13 or N12 in Morocco



## delfy (Mar 27, 2011)

Might not have the time to do both routes to view the Sahara so please could those who have done both advise as to which they consider the best for palm trees and sand dunes. Thanks


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

If you want impressive dunes Erg Chebbi is the usual target which you can drive right up to, or Erg Chigaga which maybe you can't without a 4x4? I think most of the rest of the desert is rock, so the Draa valley and other cultivated bits can come as a surprise. The Michelin map has oases marked for date palm hunting


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,

At camping Tifina at the moment 8km south of Erfoud. Spent 3 days here before heading for Merzouga and Erg Chebbi tomorrow.

*Extracts from lonely Planet comparing the two areas:*

Natural beauty - both

Dromedary trips - Merzouga. You can be in the dunes within half hour on a camel. 2 hour 4x4 drive to M'Hamid.

Calm - Erg Chicaga is more remote

Convenience - Merzouga. fabulous views of the dunes with some hotels allowing motorhomes to park at the back on edge of dunes. Erg Chicaga is faster to reach from Marrakesh but involves 2.5 hour 4WD trek to reach dunes.

Watching the sunset over rolling Sahara dunes is a once in a lifetime experience - can't wait 

By the way this site has a swimming pool and bar that serves beer and wine. Worth considering on your way down. Washing machines also.

Jed


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

On my way down to meet you guys. Currently at Camping Markedia on the Barragem De Odivelas in Portugal. One of the nicest sites I have stayed on. Thanks to the tips in this forum.


----------

